# Mossy Oak camo rods



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello everyone ,I was wanting to tell everybody about some new rods I recieved.I was talking to Dennis Ball from USA CUSTOM RODS in Houston Tx. and was telling him about our tournaments series at Acton Lake and he sent me some of their custom rods to try out. I really like the colors Mossy Oak Breakup , Mossy Oak Duck Blind and believe it or not Mossy Oak Pink camo. These rods not only look great , the sensitivity is great.If you like Mossy Oak and top notch rods you will love these custom rods.I have one of the 6'6" med/heavy that I use to worm fish and a 7' med. for throwing cranks.The med/light pink rod was taken by the wife and she loves it. Hey check out their site USA CUSTOM RODS.com and if you have any questions you contact me also.Talk to you later


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I went to their site and checked out those rods...they are some awesome looking rods thats for sure. If shipping didn't break the deal I would definitely consider getting one.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Camo fishing pole......nevermind.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

steveg11943 said:


> Hello everyone ,I was wanting to tell everybody about some new rods I recieved.I was talking to Dennis Ball from USA CUSTOM RODS in Houston Tx. and was telling him about our tournaments series at Acton Lake and he sent me some of their custom rods to try out. I really like the colors Mossy Oak Breakup , Mossy Oak Duck Blind and believe it or not Mossy Oak Pink camo. These rods not only look great , the sensitivity is great.If you like Mossy Oak and top notch rods you will love these custom rods.I have one of the 6'6" med/heavy that I use to worm fish and a 7' med. for throwing cranks.The med/light pink rod was taken by the wife and she loves it. Hey check out their site USA CUSTOM RODS.com and if you have any questions you contact me also.Talk to you later


So are you sponsored by them?

Camo rods aren't my flavor, but I know a lot of folks would like them. Those Castaway blanks are reputed to be very nice.


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

I was trying to get products for my tournaments series classic to beef up the prizes, to try to draw more anglers and Dennis at USA offered a 25% discount to anglers who register for my events.Then he sent me some rods to try out.I guess you could call that sponsored,the 25% might offset the shipping.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Do you think the fish won't be able to see the rods?


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

With the colors of the new rods coming out now (orange, yellow , purple,) I believe camo will fit right in.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

steveg11943 said:


> With the colors of the new rods coming out now (orange, yellow , purple,) I believe camo will fit right in.


Someone referred to the Quantum rods as the "Teletubbie" color scheme. I got a good chuckle out of that one.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

steveg11943 said:


> I was trying to get products for my tournaments series classic to beef up the prizes, to try to draw more anglers and Dennis at USA offered a 25% discount to anglers who register for my events.Then he sent me some rods to try out.I guess you could call that sponsored,the 25% might offset the shipping.


Thanks for the honesty!


----------

